

South Africa: R140 Mil Website Company On the Premier's Payroll for Years - booruguru
http://allafrica.com/stories/201303111649.html?viewall=1

======
conover
Public corruption in Africa? Shocking.

Sarcasm aside, this is a press release put out by a political party (The
Democratic Alliance) that opposes the current premier (edit: of Free State).
I'm not saying it's untrue, but the source definitely has an agenda.

~~~
camperman
Most of the details of the original accusation have been independently
confirmed by the local media and by some analysts. It's a massive scandal
here.

Disclaimer: I am a South African journo and know some of the people doing the
confirming personally - one even stays on my property in the back cottage. The
source may have an agenda but so does the truth.

------
dropshop
Seems like no industry in SA can hide from this stuff. Thanks to the DA for
putting this info out there.

